# Filling Form Tie Holes



## nobbyv (May 30, 2018)

My foundation has been poured, and now I am taking on the waterproofing. I have seen both hydraulic cement and some kind of caulk used to fill the small holes from the form ties before waterproofing the exterior walls. Just wondering if there's a strong preference among you guys, and if caulk is the best solution, what brand you guys are using.
Thanks!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*https://www.whitecap.com/shop/wc/p/...MIn8_95Jvx2wIV2LXACh0Q9Qy2EAAYASAAEgJ8ZvD_BwE or approved equal ( meadows/pacific polymers ),,, NOTHING from here on will have been as critical to the performance of your home as waterproofing,,, don't forget to protect this coating w/waffleboard & properly constructed toe drain INCLUDING outflow *


----------



## nobbyv (May 30, 2018)

Thanks for the link, but that appears to be the waterproofing coating itself. Are you suggesting just rolling over the tie holes with this membrane?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*yes ! you don't need anything else,,, of course you do need to properly prep the conc walls so they're clean but that's printed on the side of the cans*


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

stadry, why is that better than a roll of membrane? Isn't there less of a chance of missing a spot with a membrane?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Guapo... Good question......??? I'm interested too..

Nobby..... as to your question, on filling form tie holes, I've just always hit them with a vinyl or hydralic (fast set) cement.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*ah, grasshoppers 3,,, read again ' don't forget to protect this coating w/waffleboard & properly constructed toe drain ',,, i like a belt AND suspenders - that's why !

using an incorrect mtl OR the correct mtl incorrectly usually leads to failure,,, such failures generally lead to ' oh, **** ! '*


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We use quick ties that broke off before the forms can be removed and there is a caulk type sealer that is placed on that spot before damp proofing is sprayed on. Not sure what that product is but if it was my house I would upgrade to water proofing.


----------

